
gRPC with Kotlin Coroutines - KotlinDev
https://codingwithmohit.com/grpc/grpc-kotlin-coroutines/
======
The_rationalist
I wonder why choose gRPC when [https://capnproto.org](https://capnproto.org)
exists. Btw couldn't gRPC take the same optimization paradigm as capnproto?

~~~
kentonv
Probably because gRPC has a much stronger ecosystem. There's no Cap'n Proto
RPC for Kotlin unfortunately.

Otherwise Cap'n Proto's object-capability design would indeed be nicer than
streaming for many of these use cases.

~~~
The_rationalist
Well there is capnproto support for Java and therefore should be decent on
kotlin

~~~
kentonv
There's support for Cap'n Proto _serialization_ in Java, but no support for
RPC at present.

